# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η κλούβα μου απο dexion

## aloizios

Σας παρουσιαζω την κλουβα μου-ζευγαρωστρες απο dexion με τους τραγουδιστες μου μεσα!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ακη πολυ ωραια κλουβα!! πες μας μερικα πραγματα εαν θελεις για την κατασκευη της, το κοστος τις διαστασεις..

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραια.. κατι τετο σκεφτηκα να κανω στο μελλον.. βολευει;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να την χαίρεσαι.
Λιγο μακρυνη οι φώτο και δέν πολυφένονται οι λεπτομέριες και ο κόπος που έχεις βάλει.
Αν είχες την καλοσύνη και το χρόνο, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ακόμη μερικές φώτο και αν γινεται κοντινες?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις ,βγαλε και μια πιο μεγαλου μεγεθους φωτο και πιο κοντινες

----------


## kostas0206

ΜπραβοΑκη !!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ωραίά πολύ ωραία είναι αλλά παιδιά νομίζω είναι καναρίνια.. λάθος μέρος σωστα?

----------


## aloizios

καλημερα σε ολους!το κοστος τις κλουβας ηταν μιδαμινο διοτι το dexion το ειχα στην αποθηκη!ολα τα υλικα δηλαδη βιδες πριτσινια και το πλεγμα μου πηγας ολα μαζι χοντρα χοντρα στα 35 με 40 ευροπουλακια!το μεγεθος τις ειναι 175 υψος 75 πλατος και 30 βαθος.το καθε κλουβακι εχει διαστασεις 35x30.θα ανεβασω και αλλες φωτο ποιο κοντινες!αααα η λαμαρινα που βλεπεται ανεβενει με δυο μπερτουρλες και βγαινει λαμαρινενιο ταψι συρταρωτα!

----------


## aloizios

> πολυ ωραια.. κατι τετο σκεφτηκα να κανω στο μελλον.. βολευει;


φιλε σεραφειμ απο οταν την εκανα σωθηκα πραγματικα γιατι ηταν ολα σε κλουβια! ειναι πολυ βολικια για μενα τουλαχιστον στα 45 λεπτα με ηρεμια και διαλλειμα εχω τελειωσει τον καθαρισμο το ταισμα και μετα καθομαι και τα απολαμβανω να τραγουδουν!

----------


## serafeim

τελεια στο μελλον θα το κανω σιγουρα!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Αψογη , ολα μαζι και ολα τελεια . Μπραβο πολυ ωραια...

----------


## aloizios

να μερικες φωτο απο την κατασκευη τις!

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## geog87

πολυ δυνατη η κατακευη σου!!!μπραβο!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο Ακη, ωραία κατασκευή!

----------


## panos70

Ακη πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου,μπορεις να μας διξεις λιγο πως καθαριζεις τους πατους ,ειναι συρταρωτοι  ;

----------


## teo24

> Ακη πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου,μπορεις να μας διξεις λιγο πως καθαριζεις τους πατους ,ειναι συρταρωτοι  ;


Αυτο μ'ενδιαφερει κι εμενα.Μπραβο και για την ομορφη δουλεια.

----------


## mixalisss

πολύ καλή σκέψη μπράβο!

----------


## aloizios

καλημερα σε ολους και ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!φιλε παναγιωτη και θοδωρη τα ταψια ειναι συρταρωτα αν δειτε στις φωτογραφιες του προηγουμενου post μου υπαρχει μια λαμαρινα η οποια εχει δυο μπερτουελες μια δεξια και μια αριστερα και σηκωνεται και τραβαω το ταψι!αλλα για να μην σας κουραζω με λογια αυριο που ειναι η γενικη τους καθαριοτητα θα σας βγαλω φωτο και θα τις ανεβασω να τις δειτε!

----------


## aloizios

καλησπερα σε ολους!οριστε οι φωτογραφιες για το συρταρωτο ταψι!!!

ελπιζω να σας βοηθησα!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Ειχα σκοπο να σε ρωτησω αν εκοψες την φατσα του dexion που τελικα αυτο εκανες.Και παλι συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Άκη ωραία, ωραία πολύ ωραία.. Μπράβο σου και συγχαρητήρια!!!!

----------


## aloizios

> Ειχα σκοπο να σε ρωτησω αν εκοψες την φατσα του dexion που τελικα αυτο εκανες.Και παλι συγχαρητηρια.


καλημερα σε ολους!θοδωρη οπως ειδες την εκοψα αλλα αυτο ειναι και ενα κακο που εκανα στην κλουβα!επειδη θα φτιαξω αλλη μια σε λιγο καιρο εκατσα και την μελετησα και δεν αξιζει να το κοψεις αλλα ναι γυρισεις την γωνια που κανει το dexion προς τα εξω!πιστευω να καταλαβες τι εννοω ε?

----------


## acerakela

Πολυ ωραια κλουβα και σχετικα με μικρο κοστος...αξιζει πιστευω. Περιμενουμε και φωτο απο την επομενη οταν την φτιαξεις!!!!

----------

